# Book Reccomendations?



## Tomboy (Nov 4, 2011)

In my language arts class we need to read at least 5 fictional books per month and write a short summary about each one. I was just wondering if you guys have any books that were/are your favorites, or just any authors in general that I should read for my reports. The book has to be a minimum of 120 pages, but I would prefer a more challenging book. I do have to read it in 6 days max, so don't make it unmanageable. I'd say anything from the Huckleberry Finn level through a To Kill a Mockingbird level. Thanks!~


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 4, 2011)

_The Amulet of Samarkand_, the first book in the Bartimaeus trilogy. Sarcastic genies, basically.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Nov 4, 2011)

If you like science fiction, go to Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card. Super great book, and even if you don't like sci-fi, it bends your mind enough to where you don't really care! The characters are all geniuses, and the book centers around Ender's journey through battle school, a big training school orbiting the earth, as he prepares to one day command the armies of mankind against the aliens who they've beaten back twice in the last century (Maybe two centuries, I dunno). 

VERY good book. And if you like it, you can read Ender's Shadow, which is a parallel story about the right-hand of Ender, a kid named Bean. You could read either one, really, but it's easier to read Ender's Game first. Both books are around three hundred pages long, but, seriously, if that's too long, you should still read them in the summer. Only books I've ever actually come home and eagerly picked up.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2011)

Books;

Molly Moon's Incredible Book of Hypnotism
Molly Moon Stops the World
Molly Moon's Hypnotic Time Travel Adventure
Molly Moon's Morphing Mystery (Or a title like that)
Micky Minus and the Mind Machine (Also apart of the Molly Moon series)
The Lost Hero
The Son of Neptune
Percy Jackson the Lightning Thief
Percy Jackson the Sea of Monsters
Percy Jackson the Titan's Curse
Percy Jackson the Battle of the Labrynth
Percy Jackson the Last Olympian
Artemis Fowl
Artemis Fowl the Arctic Incident
Artemis Fowl the Eternity Code
Artemis Fowl the Opal Deception
Artemis Fowl the Lost Colony
Artemis Fowl the Time Paradox
Artemis Fowl the Atlantis Complex
The Familiars
Hurt Go Happy
I am not Joey Plaza
The Seeing Stone


I could name more, but this is enough.

EDIT:

Molly Moon series; Sci Fi
Artemis Fowl, The Lost Hero, The Son of Neptune, The Familiars, and Percy Jackson series; Fantasy
Hurt Go Happy and I am not Joey Plaza; Realistic Fiction
Seeing Stone; I haven't a clue.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 4, 2011)

_Element_.


----------



## Tomboy (Nov 4, 2011)

@HOLY BEJESUS I've actually read about half those books but still HOLY BEJESUS whoa.

And thanks to everyone else too ^^


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 4, 2011)

The Maximum Ride series- Sci-Fi
The Eric Rex series- Fantasy
The Septimus Heap series- Fantasy
The House of Night series- Fantasy, but depending on how old you are, it might not be appropriate (eg a undetailed BJ in the first few chapters of the first book, ect.)
The Pendragon series- Sci-Fi? maybe Fantasy
Basicly anything by Tamora Pierce- Only seen Fantasy from her
The Stoneheart Trilogy

That's all I've got for now.


----------



## mewtini (Nov 4, 2011)

Molly Moon.

And dude go read George Orwell's Animal Farm.


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 4, 2011)

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series
Redwall series
Pit Pony by Joyce Barkhouse. While it's pretty easy (did this as a novel study in grade 4), it's an excellent read
The First Stone by Don Aker
Warriors series
The Jungle Book
Jurassic Park
Twelve Angry Men (I don't know if this is 120 pages)
This depends on whether you consider it fiction, but the Gospels make thoughtful, if slow, reading
On that note, The Gospel According to Larry
Prayers For Sale
Jack Rider series is alright for casual reading.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

1984.
By George Orwell.
I cannot explain too much without giving it away, comrade.


----------



## Flora (Nov 4, 2011)

WAITWAITWAITWHAT there's an entire Molly Moon series?

THIS IS THE SECOND TIME I'VE GOTTEN A BOOK THROUGH MY GRADE SCHOOL AND FOUND OUT THERE'S AN ENTIRE SERIES FOR IT.

anyway seconding Percy Jackson because it was lovely (but don't watch the movie.)


----------



## mewtini (Nov 4, 2011)

I've gotten through half of 1984 but I have a really old copy and the cover fell off so I got scared.

BB is watching you.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 4, 2011)

Definitely Tamora Pierce. And try Ursula Le Guin's young adult series, _Gifts_, _Voices_, and _Powers._


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 5, 2011)

Started reading _To the Lighthouse_. It is _amazing_, even though it's a bit hard.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 5, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> WAITWAITWAITWHAT there's an entire Molly Moon series?
> 
> THIS IS THE SECOND TIME I'VE GOTTEN A BOOK THROUGH MY GRADE SCHOOL AND FOUND OUT THERE'S AN ENTIRE SERIES FOR IT.
> 
> anyway seconding Percy Jackson because it was lovely (but don't watch the movie.)


Yeah. They're really awesome. The second book reveals who Molly's parants are. Oh, and Molly learns to stop time in the second one. The third one, she time travels, the fourth, she morphs, the fifth, mind reading. It dawns on me that she has yet learned how to teleport, since that's one obvious thing that could be done for a master hypnotist like Molly. 


I've watched the Percy Jackson movie, and it's not as good as the books. You know, the Lost Hero and the Son of Neptune are also entwined to the Percy Jackson series.  In the lost hero, Jason, the hero, develops amnesia and goes to the greek camp Percy went to, but percy disappeared.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 5, 2011)

A series called the Heir Chronicles by Cinda Williams Chima. It's a fun read and interesting world. (Really picks up around the second book. Names are "The Warrior Heir", "The Wizard Heir", and "The Dragon Heir")


----------



## Stormecho (Nov 5, 2011)

I also approve of the Heir Chronicles. It was... a really pleasant surprise to read them and find the romance balanced by a pretty good plot. My school library didn't stock much fantasy, so I was lucky I stumbled upon the series.


----------



## Ever (Nov 10, 2011)

I reccomend:
Maximum Ride (series)
Beka Cooper (trilogy?)
The Seven Realms (series)


----------



## Flora (Nov 10, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> I've watched the Percy Jackson movie, and it's not as good as the books. You know, the Lost Hero and the Son of Neptune are also entwined to the Percy Jackson series.  In the lost hero, Jason, the hero, develops amnesia and goes to the greek camp Percy went to, but percy disappeared.


My friend and I (who both love the books) found out they're movie-fying the second one and our reaction was honest-to-God "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"

And yep, I did! I've read the Lost Hero but have yet to read Son of Neptune.


----------



## Abwayax (Nov 15, 2011)

As authors go Ray Bradbury and George Orwell are two of my favorites. _The Martian Chronicles_ and _Fahrenheit 451_ are my favorite Bradbury works; I'm not sure if you could consider _The Martian Chronicles_ a novel (its more like a series of short stories, albeit chronologically ordered and thematically linked, such that you could possibly summarize it). I also recommend _Catch-22_ by Joseph Heller and _We_ by Yevgeny Zamyatin.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 15, 2011)

bulbasaur said:


> Warriors series


_I loved that series._ So much. (kind of stopped after the third series, though)

Maybe the _Young Wizards_ series or _Around the World in Eighty Days_?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 18, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> My friend and I (who both love the books) found out they're movie-fying the second one and our reaction was honest-to-God "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"
> 
> And yep, I did! I've read the Lost Hero but have yet to read Son of Neptune.


They are? Son of a bitch, when will they learn that the books are better?

I haven't read the Son of neptune yet, because my school library doesn't have it yet, XD! I did read the first chapter online (but i had to wait through cooooooonstant loading, D=) and it seemed really cool.  Know how the first series had Percy narrating? The Lost hero, i can see how he wouldn't narrate, considering he wasn't in it, though mentioned several times. But why not the Son of neptune? that book revolved around him, so should the story be in First person, rather than third person?



I'd also reccomend Tuck Everlasting, Goblins in the Castle, and Because of Winn-Dixie. I know for a fact Tuck Everlasting has over 120 pages, but I'm not sure about the other books. =\

Oh, oh! Animorphs. Nuff said.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 18, 2011)

Whirlpool said:


> Maybe the _Young Wizards_ series


Yesssss. this is probably one of my favourite book series, okay


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 18, 2011)

Windyragon said:


> Yesssss. this is probably one of my favourite book series, okay


*Brofist*

Daughter of the Flames


----------



## hyphen (Nov 18, 2011)

uhm
A Study in Scarlet
Dancing Through the Snow
Saffy's Angel
All the Percy Jackson books
I Am Number Four

yeah I might have weird book tastes


----------



## RosesBones (Nov 18, 2011)

Ooh, ooh! I have a trilogy! The Darkangel, A Gathering of Gargoyles, and The Pearl of the Soul of the World. They are awesome fantasy books that are basically just... I'm bad at describing books. You should look them up. But they are super amazing and also not all that long so you should read them! :D


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh, read The Giver!

And The Audacious Adventures of the Somerset Sisters.


----------



## Zapi (Nov 22, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Oh, read The Giver!


*YES.*
It's an amazing read, even though it's relatively short (roughly 200 pages). I personally recommend not reading Gathering Blue or Messenger, the two companion books/spiritual sequels to The Giver, since they (especially the latter) sort of took away the 'magic' of The Giver (at least for me). It's written by Lois Lowry jsyk.


----------



## Saith (Nov 23, 2011)

The Dresden Files.
Like, trust me on this, okay. Best fantasy series _ever_.

If you want a meatier but still fun book, try No Country For Old Men or Rabbit In The Road. The second one's written by a pair of first-time authors who pretty much slaved over every word to make what I consider a perfect book. I mean, holy shit it manages to make a book about psychic powers... Well, moving, but also mean something and is, in my opinion, a work of art. :)


----------

